# Star wars!!!!



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## X Equestris (Apr 7, 2016)

Should be interesting.  From what I've heard, they're basically going for a Star Wars war movie, as opposed to the more epic style of the main movies.  I'm excited to see more of the Empie's military hardware.


----------



## Gryphos (Apr 7, 2016)

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am _so_ hype right now.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Apr 7, 2016)

Despite being a pretty big Star Wars fan, I can't say that I'm too excited for this one. I care more about the episodic films.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 8, 2016)

I care more about the episodic films too. But I am curious to see how they pull off a military thriller in the SW universe.


----------



## Ben (Apr 14, 2016)

I thought I wouldn't be interested in this one - until I saw the trailer!
I'm hopeful I'll like it better than TFA - finding this female lead more intriguing and I think there'll be less temptation to rehash old plot lines. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 3, 2016)

Not sure how I feel about the SW spin-off movies, but I loved episode 7.  
Darth Vader will probably be back, and I have a strong suspicion that Ben Mendelsohn will be playing Tarkin. If so I would like to see them incorporate a nod to Peter Cushing, like they did by including Alec Guinness' voice in ep.7. Donnie Yen is also an interesting inclusion.  Could go either way but I'll be interested to see it.


----------



## SeverinR (May 16, 2016)

Sw the trailer yesterday, looks good.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (May 19, 2016)

Reaver said:


> So... where does this story fit into the timeline? Is it between episodes 3 and 4? That's cool if it is, I just hope that they don't do like 1 through 3 where they had better technology and cooler looking ships than they did in 4, 5, and 6.


This is the story of the band of spies responsible for stealing the plans to the Death Star. Hopefully, will get a little Vader on the hunt.


----------

